# Sad, Sad, Terrible Gruesome News (More so for NA)



## XenoVII (Aug 13, 2012)

For those who still believed Animal Crossing 3DS (Jump Out) was coming this year to NA, I would stop believing. Nintendo of America has just released the rest of the games coming out this year on the 3DS:



Nintendo World Report said:


> Publisher	 	Title	 	Available
> Activision Publishing, Inc.:		Angry Birds Trilogy - 		October
> Activision Publishing, Inc.:		Bratz: Fashion Boutique - 		October
> Activision Publishing, Inc.:		Lalaloopsy: Carnival of Friends - 		October
> ...



One of the worst parts (besides Animal Crossing) is that Luigi's Mansion 2 (Dark Moon) is also coming out in the first half of 2013 (for NA, not sure for Europe yet). On the bright side, we got the release dates for Paper Mario: 3DS (Sticker Star) and Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask. 

You can see this sad news on many Nintendo sites as we speak.

In other words, NA will not be getting Animal Crossing: 3DS (Jump Out) this year. For those of you who still believed, I'm sorry. For those of you who already guessed this, don't rub it in on others. There is a n extremely slim chance off it coming to NA this year, but it's most likely not.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

That doesn't mean anything, notice there are no release dates after Nov. 20th except for "holiday" and "Q4", AC3DS just doesn't have htat narrowed down yet, that's why.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess I agree with Superpenguin

But, yay, Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask is coming out Oct 28!

Now I just need a date for Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry if I got anyone a little down. Like I said, there is still a chance, but it will be hard. I mean Japan's game format is: NTSC and so is North America. Europe's (and I am pretty sure Australia too) game format is: PAL. The only thing North America has to do is translate (and/or edit something). Europe has to actually change the coding  to PAL.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, and there is a game on there that says "Summer" does that mean this summer, even though it's pretty much over?
Or next year?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 13, 2012)

My god honestly if this game isn't the best game of all time I'm gonna be pissed with all these push backs and no release dates.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, I saw a video of Miyamoto saying Fire Emblem and AC wouldn't be coming till the first half of 2013 for Europe, maybe it's the same of NA?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool list. I am VERY disappointed with Dark Moon and Jump Out, but hey! I am planning to get NSMB2 and Paper Mario: Sticker Star!

I had my hopes up because we got City Folk before Japan (you are correct; we only have to translate). I was hoping we got it around Japan's release date so we can all wi-fi and have fun and stuff.

Oh well,  NSMB2 and PM:SS will keep me occupied


----------



## Envy (Aug 13, 2012)

Completely and totally expected.

Oh well, I have other non-video game stuff to keep me occupied until next Spring anyway.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think this is the complete list, this is just their most updated list, they still have late November and December to post on that, cause there are only 2 holiday games, and one Q4 game, and one of the holiday games, I've never even heard about, so obviously there's still hope(for NA)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I just REALLY want AC:3DS and NSMB2 to be released. I am getting more bored after going to LA (I should've stayed there for E3......)


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Not really surprised. Everything that I was told, read and heard lead for me to start to believe it. This just further proves it. It's gonna be terrible waiting for both Luigi's Mansion and Animal Crossing now. They were the only 3DS games I was hoping to get this Holiday season.


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

Angry Birds Trilogy. What? If that sells for the normal price of $40, I've lost hope from humanity.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

If you actually looked at the whole list, you'd see the lack of release dates after November 20th. Obviously this list isn't showing EVERY game, but the ones that are confirmed.


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

No, I can wait for AC. I'm not clamoring for it, or anything. It's just. I can get all 3 Angry Birds games from like, 4 bucks.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I wasn't really talking to you, but yes if that angry birds game is 40$ that is crazy(though I won't be getting it anyways)


----------



## Brad (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I wasn't really talking to you


----------



## Envy (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't think this is the complete list



That's exactly what everybody was saying back when the list of upcoming games was unveiled at E3.

Of course, we all know that went so well.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Envy said:


> That's exactly what everybody was saying back when the list of upcoming games was unveiled at E3.
> 
> Of course, we all know that went so well.



Okay well this is a different scenario, and at E3 it said "and more". They aren't going to reveal the releases of all those "and more" games only 2 months after E3.

I am betting October is going to bring some information.

EDIT: I found this on Nintendo's website:


> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon will now be available in the first half of 2013 in the Americas.
> 
> See the charts below for a partial list of upcoming games and software for hand-held Nintendo systems (details subject to change).



Very unfortunate for Luigi's Mansion, but as you can see, it's a PARTIAL list of upcoming games for 2012.


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd just like to point out this is probably the complete list. "But Justin, there isn't anything after November 11th it can't be!" is what you might be saying. Well, lately there's been a lot of rumors that the Wii U will be launching the week of Black Friday and that's the 19th to 25th.

So it's very likely that the second half of November and early half of December is being reserved for Wii U related releases as not to cannibalize the sales of 3DS games or Wii U.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

wel on Nintendo's website, it says it's a partial list for the handheld systems.


----------



## cutepixie88 (Aug 13, 2012)

I forget where i saw this, but somebody went to Gamestop and was able to get a printed out sheet for pre-ordering games and their release dates.  Animal Crossing 3Ds said it was to be release on January 1st 2013. I'll link the source if I can find it again!


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly it looks like a full list, I doubt they are going to release all of the predicted big sellers (LMM and AC3DS) at the same period at the launch of the Wii U.


I guess they figured they should just put LM on hold because they have lots of things coming this Holiday season so they figured while they wait they could just polish it up a little bit. As for Animal Crossing, this was expected. The same development group on AC was working on Nintendo Land at the same time.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> I forget where i saw this, but somebody went to Gamestop and was able to get a printed out sheet for pre-ordering games and their release dates.  Animal Crossing 3Ds said it was to be release on January 1st 2013. I'll link the source if I can find it again!



That's just a placeholder.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

cutepixie88 said:


> I forget where i saw this, but somebody went to Gamestop and was able to get a printed out sheet for pre-ordering games and their release dates.  Animal Crossing 3Ds said it was to be release on January 1st 2013. I'll link the source if I can find it again!



Like colinx said, that is a placeholder. I predict it around half of next year.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> Honestly it looks like a full list, I doubt they are going to release all of the predicted big sellers (LMM and AC3DS) at the same period at the launch of the Wii U.
> 
> 
> I guess they figured they should just put LM on hold because they have lots of things coming this Holiday season so they figured while they wait they could just polish it up a little bit. As for Animal Crossing, this was expected. The same development group on AC was working on Nintendo Land at the same time.



Well nintendo's website specifically says it is partial.


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well nintendo's website specifically says it is partial.



Link please?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

colinx said:


> Link please?



go back reading previous posts please.
Or just read this entire page.
http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/w77JGbbnP7gNT-shJW9kGJRq5g7xRBfi


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it, what Justin said makes the most sense.

If that's going to happen, then I completely understand the hold back on a US release for AC. Hm. Not too happy about it though.


"See the charts below for a partial list of upcoming games and software for hand-held Nintendo systems (details subject to change)."

for people who didn't want to read the entire page in the link above my post.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> As much as I hate to say it, what Justin said makes the most sense.
> 
> If that's going to happen, then I completely understand the hold back on a US release for AC. Hm. Not too happy about it though.
> 
> ...



I posted that same quote in one of my previous posts, but I figured some people would flame me for just saying to go read the posts, so I also included to the link(source)


----------



## colinx (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd imagine they're waiting on 3rd party titles. Considering NoA knows lots of info on when things are coming out. I am pretty sure they would have all their ducks in a row for 2 Nintendo titles. Plus, it matches other rumors we've being hearing such as LM: DM being delayed and AC:3DS coming out in 2013. As many others said, releasing 3 big first party 3DS titles on top of a new home console at the same time isn't the smartest move either. I am also pretty sure that they are hard at work completing Nintendo Land so.. having a launch title by Nintendo is more important then having a 3DS title with no official release date in the US.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't bother going back and reading the entire thread.

On subject though, if the Wii U is coming out around that time then I can completely believe that we won't see AC3DS in the US until next year. Nintendo will want to push away anything else they have in order to make sure the Wii U is top priority. Also like Justin said, if any 3DS games were released during the chaos that will be the Wii U launch, they probably wouldn't even get noticed due to all the commotion about the new console.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, I have been so worried about buying the Wii U, THAN seeing AC: 3DS released right away. Imagine how much Wii Us would be returned that day LOL

I would import the game this Fall if I had the money, but that means I need a 3DS  UNLESS I can affored having a region-changer LOL


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Well since Luigi's Mansion 2 has been confirmed for next year, that's one major title out of the way.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

True, I plan to get LM: DM.

At least USA has NTSC, the same coding as Japan. I feel bad for PAL regions because they have to do more than translating


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, but they got a release date, so they might feel bad for us, lol.

But honestly, I think NA release will be anywhere between EU and Japan. Still thinking this year, I mean just because they stopped the list at the end of November, doesn't mean there won't be anymore games added BEFORE that, like in October.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it sucks from my point, since I won't be purchasing a Wii U. But from Nintendo's point, they're making the right move if they want to make sure all of their things get the proper sales they need.

Oh well. It's not like we haven't waited two years for it already. (ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going to purchase a Wii U, it seems pretty good even with so far.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

I won't be purchasing it at launch. The only game that I'm really interested in playing on the Wii U right now is Scribblenauts Unlimited, so I'm going to wait for any possible price drops or sales that always happen a few months after launch. Then there might be more games released as well.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

I will end up getting a wii U, just not during the release, unless there is a serious lack of 3DS games.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

If there is just too much 3DS games that are just too awesome, I'll probably get those games instead of a Wii U.

I am using  3DS games to occupy me for the relase of AC:3DS and Wii U


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

There are only like three games for the 3DS I'd want that are confirmed for this year. All I want is AC3DS.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

I want:

NSMB2
Harvest Moon: ANB
AC: 3DS
Maybe Sticker Star


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

oh and this news isn't "gruesome", been meaning to say that.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

It kinda is, it's very disappointing (even though gruesome has a diff meaning)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah gruesome means "full of problems" so I guess in a way.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Nintendo should really start translating the game while Japan is working on it. Maybe NOA could bother trying to help Japan make it LOL. 

But that would make problems...


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

The game is for the most part done, they are just translating, and bug squashing. They probably make sure each day goes smoothly.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The game is for the most part done, they are just translating, and bug squashing. They probably make sure each day goes smoothly.



If you wanna get literal, the game is technically already in the US. There is a section of NOA that does bug testing for US versions of their games before they're released.

But yeah, the last steps in every game should always be extra debugging and polishing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If you wanna get literal, the game is technically already in the US. There is a section of NOA that does bug testing for US versions of their games before they're released.
> 
> But yeah, the last steps in every game should always be extra debugging and polishing.



oh okay, thank you, i figure it was.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, that's what NOA does. They annoy us most of the time by not releasing ______ and it's already done (besides the bug-squashing)

I want AC:3DS to be released RIGHT after they're done testing. I was expecting it to be released Oct.-Nov. considering the anniversary, but....


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

but...
It's still possible.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 13, 2012)

It is possible. But it just depends on where exactly they are in terms of readiness.
We don't really know how big this game is going to be so we can't possibly correctly assume how close they are to being finished with the last details. Japan still doesn't have an exact date, which is really confusing, you'd think that if they were ready they would have given an exact date.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It is possible. But it just depends on where exactly they are in terms of readiness.
> We don't really know how big this game is going to be so we can't possibly correctly assume how close they are to being finished with the last details. Japan still doesn't have an exact date, which is really confusing, you'd think that if they were ready they would have given an exact date.



True, all Japan said was Fall 2012, which can mean anything. October 5th, November 23rd.... it's endless.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 13, 2012)

There is the  chance for AC: 3DS to come to the states this year, but it is very small. If not, it should release very early next year. I have a hunch we will hear about it soon enough.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 13, 2012)

not too early though, cause if it's like the first week of january, they could've just pushed it out in december.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> not too early though, cause if it's like the first week of january, they could've just pushed it out in december.



Dude, you got to stop deluding yourself. When they say partial, they mean other game companies. Not a partial list of NINTENDO games. That's all Nintendo's games through 2012, so we're not getting it this year. And if we were, it would be announced in the next month, in time for it to actually be released. Plus, they probably don't have any games released in December, because it would be too close to paper Mario. They space their releases by 2 or 3 months at least, and Animal Crossing is too big a title to release that close to Paper Mario. All signs point to 2013, and mid 2013 at that. (Because Luigi's Mansion will probably be the big release of early 2013.)

I'd had my hopes up that they'd announce it soon as well, but the release date for Paper Mario solidifies that it's not coming. It's too late for them to announce it's release before Paper Mario, and there's not enough time after for them to still get it out during the holidays.

You can hope for a 2012 release, but logic goes against it. (Know this bums me out as well, I just couldn't stand the flaws in your arguments.)


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Dude, you got to stop deluding yourself. When they say partial, they mean other game companies. Not a partial list of NINTENDO games. That's all Nintendo's games through 2012, so we're not getting it this year. And if we were, it would be announced in the next month, in time for it to actually be released. Plus, they probably don't have any games released in December, because it would be too close to paper Mario. They space their releases by 2 or 3 months at least, and Animal Crossing is too big a title to release that close to Paper Mario. All signs point to 2013, and mid 2013 at that. (Because Luigi's Mansion will probably be the big release of early 2013.)
> 
> I'd had my hopes up that they'd announce it soon as well, but the release date for Paper Mario solidifies that it's not coming. It's too late for them to announce it's release before Paper Mario, and there's not enough time after for them to still get it out during the holidays.
> 
> You can hope for a 2012 release, but logic goes against it. (Know this bums me out as well, I just couldn't stand the flaws in your arguments.)



i'm with you on this one, all these people saying "it's coming out this year guys!" are getting annoying.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah. You might wanna start losing some of that faith in it coming out this year. =/

We're already halfway through August. Next month Nintendo is going to start dumping out information since it'll be so close to the fall season.
On the very slight chance that the US does get a 2012 release, it won't be until December. I hadn't known about the Wii U coming out this year, or else I'd have never even thought of AC coming out this year.


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree, basically no hope for you guys. I wish I could say Europe has the same slight chance, but Miyamoto already did a video saying it would be in the first half of 2013 for us.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Dude, you got to stop deluding yourself. When they say partial, they mean other game companies. Not a partial list of NINTENDO games. That's all Nintendo's games through 2012, so we're not getting it this year. And if we were, it would be announced in the next month, in time for it to actually be released. Plus, they probably don't have any games released in December, because it would be too close to paper Mario. They space their releases by 2 or 3 months at least, and Animal Crossing is too big a title to release that close to Paper Mario. All signs point to 2013, and mid 2013 at that. (Because Luigi's Mansion will probably be the big release of early 2013.)
> 
> I'd had my hopes up that they'd announce it soon as well, but the release date for Paper Mario solidifies that it's not coming. It's too late for them to announce it's release before Paper Mario, and there's not enough time after for them to still get it out during the holidays.
> 
> You can hope for a 2012 release, but logic goes against it. (Know this bums me out as well, I just couldn't stand the flaws in your arguments.)



Well Nintendo, has yet to put a release, if they knew they would just release it in 2013, they would put up a 2013 release, they wouldn't wait for an actual release date for next year, only this year.

Maybe I am just optimistic, but logic really doesn't point against it, as there has never really been any specific signs other than assumptions.

And next time, quote the post where I actually said it was a partial list, which is doesn't mean for non-nintendo games, you don't know that.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well Nintendo, has yet to put a release, if they knew they would just release it in 2013, they would put up a 2013 release, they wouldn't wait for an actual release date for next year, only this year.
> 
> Maybe I am just optimistic, but logic really doesn't point against it, as there has never really been any specific signs other than assumptions.
> 
> And next time, quote the post where I actually said it was a partial list, which is doesn't mean for non-nintendo games, you don't know that.



1. Nintendo of America has been releasing information later than other territories this year. (I know because it's annoyed me to no end.) The announcement is coming, just later. (Not to mention that if it was coming in 2012, they would have already TOLD us. Like they did with Luigi's Mansion before it was pushed back to 2013. The only reason they told us about Luigi's Mansion was because it's an actual delay, otherwise we wouldn't have heard about that either.)

2. Optimism is fine. Trying to back it up with invalid (I mean this in the actual prepositional logic sense, not the common term) arguments is not. You're needlessly raising others' hopes for something that won't happen.

3. That it's coming in 2013 is based off of multiple variables that build a logical argument. Not assumptions. An assumption would be basing it off something like the fact that we got CF at the same time as Japan. That variable doesn't matter anymore, so bringing it up is pointless. But you could still make assumptions based off it.

4. When you look at the context of what they're saying, it's obvious. They have the complete release schedules for a few companies, including Nintendo, but not every 3DS release. So when they say partial, they mean other companies are left off the list. They do not mean that it's an incomplete 2012 release list. Only blind optimism confuses the context and brings the word 'partial' into question. (Why does it matter what post I quote? I just read them all, then quoted your last one. =/ Sooooo Idk.)

5. I'd say there is a very slim chance it's coming on 2012. Like, 98% chance with a margin of error of 2%. (Not that I've done the math, mind you. My statistics are a little rusty, this is rough estimate.) But I'd say that by 9/1/12 it's impossible, because they wouldn't announce anything for December after that. (They usually announce release dates 3-4 months in advance.)

6. If it is released in 2012, I'll call you 'Supreme Overlord of AC:3DS Predictions,' and never argue with such fervor against your points ever again. But it's coming in 2013, so this point is moot. ;D


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> 1. Nintendo of America has been releasing information later than other territories this year. (I know because it's annoyed me to no end.) The announcement is coming, just later. (Not to mention that if it was coming in 2012, they would have already TOLD us. Like they did with Luigi's Mansion before it was pushed back to 2013. The only reason they told us about Luigi's Mansion was because it's an actual delay, otherwise we wouldn't have heard about that either.)
> 
> 2. Optimism is fine. Trying to back it up with invalid (I mean this in the actual prepositional logic sense, not the common term) arguments is not. You're needlessly raising others' hopes for something that won't happen.
> 
> ...



I could say that those games aren't AC games, and games like Mario 3D land and Mario Kart 7 were exceptions to that rule as they were released around the same week as Japan.

But since, any discussion that goes for long periods of time is viewed as an argument, I will just get off the topic of that.

I do see that you made very great points, and I highly respect that, but I am just one of those people who won't believe a release date until announced by the company directly, sorry.

And, I'll hold you to that #6 statement you made, though yes considering your points could make it unlikely.

Thank you for taking the time to type that well-worded response.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> 1. Nintendo of America has been releasing information later than other territories this year. (I know because it's annoyed me to no end.) The announcement is coming, just later. (Not to mention that if it was coming in 2012, they would have already TOLD us. Like they did with Luigi's Mansion before it was pushed back to 2013. The only reason they told us about Luigi's Mansion was because it's an actual delay, otherwise we wouldn't have heard about that either.)
> 
> 2. Optimism is fine. Trying to back it up with invalid (I mean this in the actual prepositional logic sense, not the common term) arguments is not. You're needlessly raising others' hopes for something that won't happen.
> 
> ...



Same with superpenguin. I dont accept release dates and announcements by someone who DOESNT work at Nintendo, its not really reliable. Unless you email them everyday or go to Redmond, Washington.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 14, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I could say that those games aren't AC games, and games like Mario 3D land and Mario Kart 7 were exceptions to that rule as they were released around the same week as Japan.
> 
> But since, any discussion that goes for long periods of time is viewed as an argument, I will just get off the topic of that.
> 
> ...



And I'd point out Fire Emblem, and we'd be back to where we were. ;D

Thanks for not acting like I attacked you directly. =]

I guess we'll see who's right in the coming months. (Although I always bet on my own horse.)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> And I'd point out Fire Emblem, and we'd be back to where we were. ;D
> 
> Thanks for not acting like I attacked you directly. =]
> 
> I guess we'll see who's right in the coming months. (Although I always bet on my own horse.)



How did you get to type all that? 0_0 did your fingers start aching?

EDIT: I mean the long post, not this.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> How did you get to type all that? 0_0 did your fingers start aching?
> 
> EDIT: I mean the long post, not this.



Lol, no. I actually love writing. Most of my posts are sort of TL;Dr-y. I have to edit myself to make it shorter, often.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Lol, no. I actually love writing. Most of my posts are sort of TL;Dr-y. I have to edit myself to make it shorter, often.



yes, I type long stuff usually too, not all the time though, and I type fast.

And I bet on my horse as well, so we will have to see, I wonder if a guide will come out for the game, probably will, I will get it.(might not open it though, cause I like the first year to be a total surprise on what I get and what's happening)


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Flygon said:


> Lol, no. I actually love writing. Most of my posts are sort of TL;Dr-y. I have to edit myself to make it shorter, often.



When I write in real life, my fingers never hurt and whenever I type they dont tend to hurt LOL

Back to the topic:
I hope NOA is done squashing those bugs. If they aren't I will probably write 100 hate-mails to them (if they don't reply it will make me angrier LOL)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> When I write in real life, my fingers never hurt and whenever I type they dont tend to hurt LOL
> 
> Back to the topic:
> I hope NOA is done squashing those bugs. If they aren't I will probably write 100 hate-mails to them (if they don't reply it will make me angrier LOL)



don't you dare write hate-mail to them. When company's that are just trying to produce items that people want, receive rude responses, they just will stop, it's happened before.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 14, 2012)

I doubt they would stop after 2+ years in development, but don't do it, BellBringerGreen.

Though I'm sure you were just kidding


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 14, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I doubt they would stop after 2+ years in development, but don't do it, BellBringerGreen.
> 
> Though I'm sure you were just kidding



Of course xD

I wished Japan was the one who squashed them, and us Americans would translate while they squash.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

To be fair, Nintendo games, especially the AC series, has always been 99% bug free. They do a very good job at making sure nothing ruins the gameplay.

But they've got a whole team that does separate jobs, they've got the debugging team, the translation team, programming, testing, artists, etc. I think that they have it covered but the time it has taken shows that they stopped somewhere along the lines and decided to go a different route.
I think that we've neglected to notice that during this time they have went from what used to be just an AC game on the 3DS to AC on the 3DS where you're mayor, can place objects, and do all of the new stuff that we now know about. To be honest as well, if the US has to wait as long as EU then that's fine with me. We've got a ton of games coming out in the next few months, huge titles. So unless you're a hardcore Nintendo only kinda person, there is more to look forward to this year.


----------



## PapaNer (Aug 15, 2012)

I feel it's time to step in.

I'm sure the intentions of this thread were innocent, and I hope nothing is taken as offensive, as I mean none of it to be that way.

The list of release dates for NA means nothing, as Nintendo is still keeping the AC3DS release date under wraps.  The public announcement is a big stage in the release of a highly anticipated title.  As of right now, I'm still pretty sure we (NA) will get it at the same time as Japan.  Each game's release date on the first posts roster has already been mentioned, and the ones that have not will obviously not be on it.  

Also, the delays are translation and coding.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> When I write in real life, my fingers never hurt and whenever I type they dont tend to hurt LOL
> 
> Back to the topic:
> I hope NOA is done squashing those bugs. If they aren't I will probably write 100 hate-mails to them (if they don't reply it will make me angrier LOL)


LOL yeah. but seriously now, am I only the one of few people that doesn't mind when they release the game as long as they release it?

I like to save up for my games so I can budget for purchasing them and I just think that if I have to wait longer. I will be able to save for longer, so there is more chance of me having the money to afford the game when it is finally released.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2012)

I am the same as that, Jason, but when it comes to Animal Crossing 3DS..... >


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 15, 2012)

I can wait for the release date, that doesn't bother me, but they didn't even give it a title for NA (let's face it, chances are it definitely won't be AC:3DS). If it going to be AC: Jump Out, they should at least say something. That gets me angrier than not having a release date.


----------



## colinx (Aug 15, 2012)

They most likely will mention the name during the Nintendo Direct in September and hopefully a release date in 2013. I'd think they may show a trailer too. Lets be honest, this game is getting one of the most low key releases I've seen for a few years. I hate how neglected this title is. It's always been put off for other games. Animal Crossing is such a great game too and this one definitely looks like it could surpass the GCN version and it most certainly does not look like a rehash. Shame this game isn't getting the recognition is deserves.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 15, 2012)

colinx said:


> They most likely will mention the name during the Nintendo Direct in September and hopefully a release date in 2013. I'd think they may show a trailer too. Lets be honest, this game is getting one of the most low key releases I've seen for a few years. I hate how neglected this title is. It's always been put off for other games. Animal Crossing is such a great game too and this one definitely looks like it could surpass the GCN version and it most certainly does not look like a rehash. Shame this game isn't getting the recognition is deserves.


This


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 15, 2012)

It gets a lot of recognition in Japan. But you're right, it's a shame it doesn't get the recognition it deserves in the western countries. If Nintendo released it in the US alongside of Japan, I would really be surprised, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 15, 2012)

there's a nintendo direct in september?


----------



## Envy (Aug 16, 2012)

There should be an Nintendo Direct this month, actually, if they follow the pattern.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 16, 2012)

but does that little 10 minute one count?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 16, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I am the same as that, Jason, but when it comes to Animal Crossing 3DS..... >


Animal Crossing is, no doubt my favourite series, which is followed closely by the Legend of Zelda, but I am known to be extremely patient when it comes to European releases of all popular video games as I said before, I tend to budget very carefully...
I just so happen to have a kinda bad habit of using a calculator to work out what my amount will be before and after I make any type of purchase. (Even for pub meals)

Just on another subject of being patient, I haven't seen a single reveal of anything to do with the two upcoming video games such as Pok?mon Black Version 2 and Pok?mon White Version 2 except for White Kyurem and Black Kyurem and the UK Keldeo Event that is supposed to be held at certain GAME and Gamestation stores.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well as long as they release it im good
I do hope they release it soon though


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bummer... i still have hope! some, anyway..


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 18, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Bummer... i still have hope! some, anyway..



same here, what bugs me is when people say "I really hope it comes out in Quarter one of 2013". Well why wouldn't you hope for a 2012 release?


----------



## DigitalGreenTea (Aug 18, 2012)

That's too bad, but I'm fine with it. I can play older games in the meantime. I also need to save more money for the Nintendo Wii U, so I'm kinda glad it doesn't come out this year, so I got more money for the Next Generation Console from Nintendo.


----------



## Envy (Aug 19, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> same here, what bugs me is when people say "I really hope it comes out in Quarter one of 2013". Well why wouldn't you hope for a 2012 release?



Because, in reality, there is no chance of an 2012 release.

No sense in hoping for something that isn't happening.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 19, 2012)

Exactly, multiple sources tell us 2013. Also, that games like that are starting to come out in North America about a month after the European release, with AC3DS's being December 2012.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 20, 2012)

Multiple un-reliable sources. Theonly source to trust is Nintendo which is sorta obvious.
You guys seem really pessimistic.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not being pessimistic, I'm just using provided information to form a logical conclusion.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 20, 2012)

The pessimistic statement wasn't directed to you, but the first one was.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 20, 2012)

Eh I kind of expected it to come out next year anyway.


----------



## Eilis (Aug 21, 2012)

i'm excited about this game but i don't have the 3ds, i  was ganna get it but i got the wii instead cuz the 3ds gives me a headache (i played a friends 3ds)


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 21, 2012)

Eilis said:


> i'm excited about this game but i don't have the 3ds, i  was ganna get it but i got the wii instead cuz the 3ds gives me a headache (i played a friends 3ds)



was it in 3d mode? You can turn it off and turn it down to a good amount of 3d for yourself.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Eilis said:


> i'm excited about this game but i don't have the 3ds, i  was ganna get it but i got the wii instead cuz the 3ds gives me a headache (i played a friends 3ds)



Were you tilting your head? Were you 11-14 inches away from the screen?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG, I am so sick of hearing people say tortimer is dead just cause his picture is up on a wall, big deal!


----------



## Envy (Aug 21, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Multiple un-reliable sources. Theonly source to trust is Nintendo which is sorta obvious.
> You guys seem really pessimistic.



It's not being pessimistic, it's being realistic. As Zyker said, it's all about analyzing the situation:

1. Animal Crossing 3DS gets shown at the E3 site at both E3 2010 and 2011, and was even in the upcoming titles list. In E3 2012 it was completely and totally absent. Not only did we not get a single screenshot, but the logo was never shown anywhere, and it was not even acknowledged as an upcoming title for 2012.

2. Animal Crossing has been officially delayed to 2013 for Europe.

3. We got a second listing of end of 2012 titles for the USA and Animal Crossing is still completely absent. In reality the list was to solidify release dates, like Paper Mario's.

Really, you just can't look at the first point and honestly think that the title is still coming out in 2012. They could manage to show it both at E3 2010 and 2011, but they couldn't even list it is an upcoming title here. It's not on their radar right now. There is no way, if it was a 2012 title, that it wouldn't have shown up at E3 2012 in some way, shape, or form. That would have been an incredibly stupid move by Nintendo.

So, no, it's not about being pessimistic. The reality itself is naturally so. If it had shown up at E3 2012 I still might have a slight bit of hope, but that definitively put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 21, 2012)

Envy said:


> It's not being pessimistic, it's being realistic. As Zyker said, it's all about analyzing the situation:
> 
> 1. Animal Crossing 3DS gets shown at the E3 site at both E3 2010 and 2011, and was even in the upcoming titles list. In E3 2012 it was completely and totally absent. Not only did we not get a single screenshot, but the logo was never shown anywhere, and it was not even acknowledged as an upcoming title for 2012.
> 
> ...



Yes but you can still have an optimistic feel to it a it's not official until announced directly from nintendo


----------



## colinx (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think its about them being pessimistic. I just think they're actually thinking about the reality of the situation and they've taken into account everything we've seen and heard. I agree with Envy, the fact that they didn't even mention it once during E3 2012 and its not on the list pretty much solidifies that we won't be seeing the game this year in North America. We can still be optimistic, but don't tell people they're being pessimistic because they are thinking more about the reality of the game coming out in 2013.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

colinx said:


> I don't think its about them being pessimistic. I just think they're actually thinking about the reality of the situation and they've taken into account everything we've seen and heard. I agree with Envy, the fact that they didn't even mention it once during E3 2012 and its not on the list pretty much solidifies that we won't be seeing the game this year in North America. We can still be optimistic, but don't tell people they're being pessimistic because they are thinking more about the reality of the game coming out in 2013.



This. I agree so much; I was so disappointed about it not appearing in E3 2012. I even emailed NOA and even THEY were disappointed themselves. 
I am trying to be very optomistic. I don't like people saying that I'm being pessimistic; it's just how 2/4 of the world acts like.


----------



## Envy (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll gladly be 'optimistic' for matters that are under my control, even when they seem impossible, I'll still be optimistic. However, when it comes to the release of a video game, being optimistic when everything points towards that optimism being false hope is only asking to be burned. There is no value in being optimistic in this situation. The best thing is to stop worrying about the game. Find something else to look forward to, or preoccupy yourself with something else because this game IS NOT coming out in 2012 for us.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, honestly I wil lcontinue to not believe it until announced by Nintendo, but since this is just another debate, let's change the topic over.
I know rugs were previous discussed here wanting to be added to the game, there were grass models and such in ACGC that you could walk on(not place stuff on though) and you couldn't move it, so you had to place it exactly where you wanted, so they could easily upgrade off this for rugs.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Envy said:


> I'll gladly be 'optimistic' for matters that are under my control, even when they seem impossible, I'll still be optimistic. However, when it comes to the release of a video game, being optimistic when everything points towards that optimism being false hope is only asking to be burned. There is no value in being optimistic in this situation. The best thing is to stop worrying about the game. Find something else to look forward to, or preoccupy yourself with something else because this game IS NOT coming out in 2012 for us.



Which is why I'm buying Pushmo tomorrow xD


----------



## Envy (Aug 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well, honestly I wil lcontinue to not believe it until announced by Nintendo, but since this is just another debate, let's change the topic over.



This topic is solely about Animal Crossing 3DS potentially having gotten delayed, so changing the topic is taking it off-topic.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 22, 2012)

Fine. I still believe it will come out in 2012  whether you do or not just evade logic from non Nintendo sources point to 2013 doesn't mean anything


----------



## colinx (Aug 22, 2012)

If you still believe its coming out in 2012 then your going to be really disappointed when you actually realize that it isn't.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 22, 2012)

colinx said:


> If you still believe its coming out in 2012 then your going to be really disappointed when you actually realize that it isn't.



Why would I? When 2012 is over it will be 2013 anyways. But I have hope it will be 2012 anyways.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh well we should just all hope for the best.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 23, 2012)

Hoping has let everyone down for the past couple of years. If anyone really does believe it's going to come out this year, you're being stubborn and stupid. It's already almost the end of August and nothing has been announced, not even a for sure release date in Japan.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought I saw something recently...though not totally sure about it since I was on vacation...that Japan has a release date of November this year.  Again, I might be wrong, and I cannot find the site that I would have seen it on, but I am just saying.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Hoping has let everyone down for the past couple of years. If anyone really does believe it's going to come out this year, you're being stubborn and stupid. It's already almost the end of August and nothing has been announced, not even a for sure release date in Japan.



This


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I thought I saw something recently...though not totally sure about it since I was on vacation...that Japan has a release date of November this year.  Again, I might be wrong, and I cannot find the site that I would have seen it on, but I am just saying.



Most of the JP message boards I've been going to are pretty positive on a middle-late November release.

For Japan. Nobody else will be getting it this year, it's past the point of hoping.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Most of the JP message boards I've been going to are pretty positive on a middle-late November release.
> 
> For Japan. Nobody else will be getting it this year, it's past the point of hoping.



If it's not confirmed by Nintendo it is not certain.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> If it's not confirmed by Nintendo it is not certain.



It's pretty certain, it's common sense.

With the Wii U coming out in October, no other games are going to be released that month that they would want high sales on. If they release it in late November, that would make sense for Japan because the majority of people over there play handheld games more than they do console games, so obviously they're going to want to release it there first off. The Wii U will get the most sales in the US, where the home consoles are the most popular form of gaming, they aren't going to want to release AC3DS in the US right after the Wii U because nobody will be paying attention to the 3DS at that point.

They're going to wait until the EU version is done, so the game can be released everywhere at the same time, and by the time they release it, the Wii U will have lost most of the "new console" hype.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I thought I saw something recently...though not totally sure about it since I was on vacation...that Japan has a release date of November this year.  Again, I might be wrong, and I cannot find the site that I would have seen it on, but I am just saying.



I think I know which website you are talking about. Is it perhaps this one?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 24, 2012)

As I have said before, I can wait patiently as I feel that if I have to wait longer for something, I can save more towards purchasing the product, I can say that this method works extremely well when it comes to buying a new console.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 24, 2012)

The issue with this is, at this point Nintendo would need to tell NA the release date right now. They're been announcing 3DS release dates about 3 months in advance, as they just did for Paper Mario. So you can consider, for every day that we do not get a release date, you will not have the game for another three months.

If we assume we'd get the announcement tomorrow, it would be in November, too close to Paper Mario. Even if we assume they'd release it in December, it has to be around the first half (people won't have time to buy the game as Christmas presents otherwise). 

Nevermind the fact that this would put it too close to within a month of Paper Mario's release date (which is wayyy too close for big retail titles), we'll know that it's not coming this year in mid-October. If they don't announce it by then, the announcement window drops into 2013... Same time as Europe.

And for those that argue we'll get it at the same time as Japan, let's consider a few things. Those things will not be translation times, or anything of that nature. First off, they're probably getting it in November, when we get Paper Mario. So  that chance is slim to none. Second off, they're on a different release schedule then us altogether right now. We have Pokemon and Paper Mario as Fall and Winter releases. They already got Pokemon, and there's no news on Paper Mario. So while they have room to add Animal Crossing in for this winter, we don't. Forget when they're done with the game, that doesn't matter much right now. Business-wise, it doesn't make sense for them to release it this year.

Really, overall, the evidence points to 2013 for NA. Yes you can hope, you can be optimistic, but in the end if you let yourself you'll be disappointed. (Believe me, I've been disappointed many times by possible release windows for this game. Sort of a 'There's nothing huge after -blank- titles is released, maybe they'll announce AC's release date' logic. [And every time they announce a Mario game instead... Well, almost every time.])


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 24, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better, Flygon.
It's at the point where we know for a fact the game won't be released in the western countries until next year.


----------



## Flygon (Aug 24, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Couldn't have said it better, Flygon.
> It's at the point where we know for a fact the game won't be released in the western countries until next year.



Thanks. The release date is the only thing I really care about anymore, so I pay a lot of attention to the factors surrounding it. (After 2 years of waiting, news matters way less.)

Although the hopeful part of me would love to think December, I don't think we'll get it until next Spring. (Somewhere between Feb-March, is my guess.) But the good news is that if Japan gets it in Fall, we know we'll most likely be waiting under 9 months for NA and Europe. Because we know we're getting it, and we probably won't get it over a year after them like in the past.

And I love your signature, even though I only made it through two girls story-lines, I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 24, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> I think I know which website you are talking about. Is it perhaps this one?



Yes, that is exactly the one.  As I said, I had seen it somewhere, and without proper internet connection while on vacation, it was really hard to tell which one.  In my mind, I agree that it will probably be sometime next year, but I still hold out hope that they will make an announcement soon on an exact time frame for NA, just to put to rest the debate on exactly when we can expect it  .


----------



## PapaNer (Aug 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> If it's not confirmed by Nintendo it is not certain.



This.

A lot of you are speaking so matter-o-factly that it's coming off as condescending.    

My opinion still stands.  NA has always received AC games very close to JA, and as of now NA is still unannounced.  This could be so the English speaking countries of EU don't get so upset that NA will get it instead of them.  And in their announcements they said EU will get it in 2013 because they wanted "Everyone in EU to be happy with the release" which I take as the different coding going into it as well as the translations they'll have to run through.

BUT mine is just opinion.  I don't know for sure just as none of you know for sure.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay. All everyone is doing is complaining about when or when not the game will be released.

Asking for the thread to be closed, please.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Okay. All everyone is doing is complaining about when or when not the game will be released.
> 
> Asking for the thread to be closed, please.



Agreed.

Even if it isn't my/Prof Gallows' topic, I want a close request.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 26, 2012)

I too would like it to be closed.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I too would like it to be closed.



Yeah, the only thing we are doing is complaining about the release dates.

We need a proper close-thread!


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, the only thing we are doing is complaining about the release dates.
> 
> We need a proper close-thread!



I actually made a thread, Official AC:3DS Release Date Speculation Thread to discuss this manner, which died. Feel free to bump it though. idc


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

Apparently the new assumed release date that is buzzing around is May 2nd 2013(for NA).
Personally I don't believe it, if it will be 2013, that just seems too late.


----------



## colinx (Aug 27, 2012)

Completely untrue. A game doesn't take 5 months to translate afters it been released in Japan. I'd say early March at latest.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

colinx said:


> Completely untrue. A game doesn't take 5 months to translate afters it been released in Japan. I'd say early March at latest.



For me, I think its Feb-April. I think its March tho.


----------



## colinx (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, my best bet would say mid-Feb to early March. I don't think they would release it a month after Christmas.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys. Please stop your crap.

Could someone PLEASE close this thread?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

colinx said:


> Completely untrue. A game doesn't take 5 months to translate afters it been released in Japan. I'd say early March at latest.



I was just saying that's the new assumed date, I shouldn't of said that, a discussion that people will view as an argument is arising again!


----------



## colinx (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm just pointing out that it's mostly impractical that they would have that long of a gap between regions receiving the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

Requesting thread close.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, how do you close a thread?


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 27, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Okay, how do you close a thread?



report the first post, asking for it to be closed.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> report the first post, asking for it to be closed.



Which is exactly what I did


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 28, 2012)

yes, but if I created it, then how do I stop it? Also, sorry if this thread got out of hand.


----------

